# Wirklich warme Winterstiefel gesucht



## Stoney0066 (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab schon einiges über die Forensuche gefunden aber nicht wirklich das gefunden was ich suche...

Ich suche einen Winterstiefel für folgende Situationen:

Ansitzangeln bei 0 - Minus 10 Grad
Bootsangeln bei den gleichen Temperaturen
Sonstige Outdooraktivitäten im Schnee bis Minus 30 Grad.
Alles mit wenig bis null Bewegung und das bis zu 8 Stunden lang.

Ich will KEINEN gefütterten Gummistiefel.
Der Stiefel sollte auch eine vernünftige Sohle haben mit dem ich mal in den Bergen unterwegs sein kann.

Im Moment habe ich den "Meindl Sölden"( http://www.arts-outdoors.de/Shop/pr...-Winterstiefel-Stiefel-Winterschuh-braun.html ), der macht aber schon nach 2 Stunden bei 0 Grad schlapp und kalte Füße.
Und das trotz "Empfehlung" im eigentlich guten Outdoorladen!
Aber von der Optik und der "Funktion" sollte es etwas in die Richtung sein.

Der Preis spielt erst mal keine Rolle, wenn er wirklich warm hält gebe ich gern Geld für was vernünftiges aus!

Bin gespannt mit was ihr euch so durch den Winter schlagt und bin für jeden Tipp dankbar! 

Greetz
Sebastian


----------



## LOCHI (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wirklich warme Winterstiefel gesucht*

Oh harte voraussetzung! 
Ich selbst trag seit zehn Jahren Meindl, zwar nicht diese aber bei Meindl kannste nicht viel falsch machen. Allerdings ohne bewegung 8h schaffen sie nicht und auch nix was ich kenne! Freue mich auch über Antworten!
#h


----------



## chxxstxxxx (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wirklich warme Winterstiefel gesucht*

Mit Meindl kann man so ziemlich alles falsch machen; in zwei Jahren drei Paar verschiedene Meindl geschrottet. Seitdem hab ich nur noch Haix AirPower X1, Haix Ranger BGS und Walenki und weder kalte, noch nasse Füße. Dazu entweder die X-Socks Ski Metal (http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=129942&k_id=0105&hot=0) oder Woolpower Arctiv Merino Socks 800.


----------



## Stoney0066 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wirklich warme Winterstiefel gesucht*

Ich finde Meindl grundsätzlich auch Top, habe auch Wanderschuhe von denen... Aber bei den Voraussetzungen wirds echt schwierig... Und ich hab auch kein Bock mir Wärmesohlen in den Schuh zu legen... Es muss ja ein paar Schuhe (und vernünftige Socken vorausgesetzt) geben, die das auch so hinkriegen! ;-)


----------



## Stoney0066 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wirklich warme Winterstiefel gesucht*



christian36 schrieb:


> Mit Meindl kann man so ziemlich alles falsch machen; in zwei Jahren drei Paar verschiedene Meindl geschrottet. Seitdem hab ich nur noch Haix AirPower X1, Haix Ranger BGS und Walenki und weder kalte, noch nasse Füße. Dazu entweder die X-Socks Ski Metal (http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=129942&k_id=0105&hot=0) oder Woolpower Arctiv Merino Socks 800.



sind die alle gleich warm oder gibts da unterschiede?
die walenki hab ich (glaub von dir empfohlen) schon mal hier im forum gefunden, taugen aber nix für das was ich alles damit machen will. schneetouren, etc...

merinosocken hab ich natürlich! ;-)


----------



## chxxstxxxx (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wirklich warme Winterstiefel gesucht*

Zum Strecke machen sind die Walenki nichts. Die Woolpower hab ich jetzt seit 2-3 Jahren im Gebrauch und die X-Socks seit einem Winter. Gefroren hat mich bisher weder beim Fischen, noch auf der Baustelle (in Verbindung mit meinen Haix). Die X-Socks sind etwas dünner als die Woolpower. Also wenn die Schuhe mit normalen Socken passen, wird es mit den Woolpower schon etwas eng.


----------



## Stoney0066 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wirklich warme Winterstiefel gesucht*

ich meinte eigentlich eher die schuhe! ;-)
wenn ich meine dicken socken anhabe brauche ich die schuhe auch ne nummer größer...


----------



## chxxstxxxx (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wirklich warme Winterstiefel gesucht*

Die Airpower X1 sind S3 Sicherheitsstiefel und relativ schwer; aber einmal eingelaufen sind sie wirklich bequem. Die Ranger BGS sind die aktuellen Bergschuhe der Bundeswehr. Die haben ein gröberes Profil und eine relativ harte Sohle.
Richtige Winterstiefel sind beide nicht wenn man keine warmen Socken trägt. Dafür hält die Sohle die Kälte lange ab und sie sind wasserdicht. Im Winter zieh ich einfach Gamaschen drüber und dann reicht mir das.


----------



## ulf (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wirklich warme Winterstiefel gesucht*

Hallo

Ich hab mir letztes Jahr diese Canadian Boots gekauft, die es in verschiedenen Ausführungen gibt. Die haben so einen Innenschuh aus Filz (ohne Alu-Kaschierung) . Wirklich warm waren die die letzten Tage auch nicht. Nach einiger Zeit Ansitzen, ist es auch in denen recht kalt im Schuh geworden. Mal schaun, ob sich da über Einlegesohlen (erst mal ohne Elektrisch) und Socken noch was machen läßt. Die "Angeber-Werbung" von wegen bis -20° kann man getrost vergessen.
Ach ja und zum Wandern in den Bergen taugen die meiner Meinung nach gar nix.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Stoney0066 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wirklich warme Winterstiefel gesucht*



christian36 schrieb:


> Im Winter zieh ich einfach Gamaschen drüber und dann reicht mir das.



Und Gemaschen bringen da echt was? Ich hab immer kalte Füße im unteren Bereich, also Hauptsächlich vorne an den Zehen... Dagegen hilft doch auch ne Gamasche nix, oder?


----------



## murmeli1965 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wirklich warme Winterstiefel gesucht*

Dann schau dir mal die Schuhe der Firma Baffin an!!

Gruß Oldi


----------



## Thxmpsxn (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wirklich warme Winterstiefel gesucht*

Hi,
hab die Thermostiefel von DAM. Haben immer warm gehalten. Leicht und sehr bequem, wie`n Sportschuh. Innen Filzstiefel drin. Angenehme Wärme. 
Bei -10 immer noch muggelig warm gewesen.|supergri
Auch nach meheren Stunden ansitzen. Ob die wie von DAM angegeben auch noch bei -30 warm halten kann ich nicht sagen. Ansonsten super Stiefel und günstig.


----------



## Hoscheck (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wirklich warme Winterstiefel gesucht*

Hallo Leute,

Ich hab mir diese Stiefel hier von Kamik gekauft

http://www.amazon.de/Kamik-Nationplus-WK0010-Herren-Snowboots/dp/B000W0Z45O/ref=sr_1_7?s=shoes&ie=UTF8&qid=1351676838&sr=1-7

Bin sehr damit zufrieden.Hab sie schon bei Minusgraden zum Ansitzangeln angehabt und bin mit ihnen auch schon Sylvester den ganzen Abend auf der Partymeile in Berlin mit rumgelaufen.
Nie kalte Füße!!!

Würd sie mir jederzeit wieder kaufen.

Gruss Hoscheck


----------



## Stoney0066 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wirklich warme Winterstiefel gesucht*

Die Stiefel von Baffin habe ich auch schon gesehen, sahen von der Beschreibung mal genau so aus wie ich es bräuchte!  Werd ich mir im Laden mal anschauen.

Bei den DAM hab ich immer gedacht, die können eigentlich nix taugen für das Geld... 

Und die Kamik Stiefel... Ich sehe da jetzt nicht wirklich einen Unterschied zu meinen Meindl. Irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die viel wärmer sind.

Mein größtes Problem ist eigentlich das Bootsangeln, weil man sich da halt überhaupt nicht bewegt. Beim Ansitzen kann ich zur Not aufstehen und rumlaufen, das mache ich auf dem Boot halt gar nicht. Zudem kühlt das Wasser von unten nochmal zusätzlich...


----------



## Hoscheck (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wirklich warme Winterstiefel gesucht*

Also ich kann dir nur sagen das die Kamik sehr warm sind.
Als ich die Silvester anhatte war es mir schon fast zu warm.

Wenn du Angst hast das die Kälte im Boot von unten zu stark wird pack dir einfach ne Styroporplatte unter den Fuss.
Das hilft echt gut das mach ich im Winter auf Arbeit auch so ( steh manchmal den ganzen tag auf frostigen Metallplatten)

Gruss Hoscheck


----------



## Bobster (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wirklich warme Winterstiefel gesucht*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> ......Zudem kühlt das Wasser von unten nochmal zusätzlich...


 
Styropor-Platte drunterlegen 

Die Kamik benutze ich auch-nicht unbedingt schlecht,
aber sind auch nur 08/15 China-Ware.

Wenn Du Ernst machen willst, bleibt Dir nichts anderes übrig als Dich an Christians (HAIX,etc.,) Vorschläge zu halten oder
ab in die Richtung KANADA; SCHWEDEN etc.,


----------



## MarkusM (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wirklich warme Winterstiefel gesucht*

Hallo zusammen,

ich nutze mittlerweile meinen Meindl Borneo 2 als 
Angelschuh. Ich trage immer ein paar Thermo Wandersocken 
und habe bisher noch nie Probleme mit kalten Füßen gehabt.
Selbst 4-5 Stündige dauerhaft Sitzend ausgeführte Tätigkeiten führten nicht zu kalten Füßen!

Das Problem mit nassen Füßen, ist auf unzureichende 
Imprägnierung/Pflege des jeweiligen Schuhs zurückzuführen!
Der beste Lederschuh bringt nichts wenn man ihn nicht Pflegt.


MfG,
Markus


----------



## Stoney0066 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wirklich warme Winterstiefel gesucht*

Nene, das mit den Styroporplatten is nix... Hilft bestimmt, aber jedes mal auch noch daran zu denken und dann noch mehr mitschleppen, ne danke!

Ich will was, was ich anziehe und ohne sonstige Hilfsmittel (ausser natürlich socken) warm gibt! 
Glaub ich werd mich dann mal in der hochpreisigen Abteilung unseres Outdoor-Spezis umschauen. Son paar Stiefel hat man ja wahrscheinlich auch sein halbes Leben lang!


----------



## Hoscheck (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wirklich warme Winterstiefel gesucht*

Ja klar hochpreisig muss ja gut sein.


----------



## Stoney0066 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wirklich warme Winterstiefel gesucht*



Hoscheck schrieb:


> Ja klar hochpreisig muss ja gut sein.



was soll das denn jetzt? hat keiner behauptet!

ich hab allerdings mitlerweile 3 paar schuhe in der bis 100 euro klasse durch und die haben alle nicht getaugt! 

von dem her bin ich bei den fox stiefeln auch sehr skeptisch. lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren. 

testen ist aber halt schwierig weil ich schuhe je nach gebrauch nicht mehr wirklich zurückgeben kann.


----------



## Flatfischer (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wirklich warme Winterstiefel gesucht*

Hallo, wie wärs damit (Temperaturbereich bis minus 90 Grad müßte wohl ausreichend sein).

http://www.superjagd.com/shop/produkt/harkila-inuit-gtx-15-xl-thermostiefel/38/

Der Preis ist allerdings entgegengesetzt proportional zum Temperaturbereich. Eigene Erfahrungen mit den Stiefeln habe ich aber nicht!

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## FisherMan66 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wirklich warme Winterstiefel gesucht*

Das Problem bei den "richtig" warmen Stiefeln ist der Innenschuh. Der mag zwar gut isolieren, nur taugt der nicht viel zum langen Laufen.

Vielleicht solltest Du doch zu 2 Paar Schuhen tendieren.
Ich trage auf dem Boot ganz einfache Thermo-Gummistiefel mit ausreichend Bewegungsfreiheit für die Zehen. Sind irgendwelche Billigteile von Cormoran mit einem Innenschuh, ne Nummer größer gewählt.
Für den Weg vom Auto zum Boot sind sie ok. Auf dem Boot machen sie das, was sie sollen, sie halten die Füße warm.

Fürs Land, zum Angeln, Wandern und sonstigem trage ich auch die Haix Ranger BGS.
Mit der Kombo aus beidem bin ich mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Stoney0066 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wirklich warme Winterstiefel gesucht*

da sind jetzt auf jeden fall schon mal ein paar brauchbare vorschläge dabei! merci dafür schonmal! 

zum wandern sollen sie auch nicht gedacht sein. aber wenn ich mal bei 30 grad minus auf m berg rum"stehe", bzw. nicht viel laufe sollen sie halt auch warm genug sein. wenn ich schneetouren gehen will nehme ich einen anderen schuh, bzw. mir fürs basislager nen "hüttenschuh" aus daune mit.


----------



## murph (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wirklich warme Winterstiefel gesucht*

moin,

ich trage schon seit mehreren jahren schuhe der firma haix. kann diese nur empfehlen. durch gore-tex sind sie wasserdicht. ihre dicke sohle verhindert ein auskühlen des fußes von unten. wenn es richtig kalt ist im winter, ziehe ich noch ein paar wollsocken dazu an. natürlich ist haix nicht günstig, dafür aber eine langlebige anschaffung. außerdem muss man die boots erstmal einlaufen, da sie im neuen zustand super steif sind, aber trotzdem bequem. wenn du lange ruhe haben willst, trockene und warme füße haben willst, kauf dir haix. der rest taugt doch alles nichts. (meine persönliche meinung)

mfg


----------



## Thxmpsxn (3. November 2012)

*AW: Wirklich warme Winterstiefel gesucht*

@ TE
Bei den DAM hab ich immer gedacht, die können eigentlich nix taugen für das Geld... 

|rolleyesDa liegste daneben, für das Geld super Stiefel!!:m
Preiswert is nich immer fürn Eimer.


----------



## magut (3. November 2012)

*AW: Wirklich warme Winterstiefel gesucht*

Kann Dir die Kamik echt empfehlen. Hab die seit 2 Jahren und selbst beim Eisfischen mit  minus 15 Grad hatte ich keine kalten Füße. kosten bei Askari derzeit ca. 70.- 
Ich hab die am Boot uind auch zum Schneewandern an bin echt zufrieden#h
l.G.
Mario


----------



## Stoney0066 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Wirklich warme Winterstiefel gesucht*

@ Thompson: Bei was für Themperaturen hast du die DAM Stiefel an? Und hast du noch was in den Stiefeln zusätzlich? Extra dicke Socken oder Einlagen oder sowas? Bewegst du dich?

@ Magut: du bewegst dich beim esfischen und beim wandern aber... dafür kann ich auch meine nehmen und friere nicht!


----------



## Thxmpsxn (6. November 2012)

*AW: Wirklich warme Winterstiefel gesucht*

Habe die Stiefel schon beim Spinnfischen sowie beim Ansitzen getragen, bei Temperaturen so um die -10.  Wie bereits geschrieben, haben die Stiefel super warm gehalten. Zusätzlich dicke Socken oder so brauchte ich nicht. Die haben innen einen dicken herausnehmbaren, zusätzlichen "Innenstiefel" aus Filz ("Russenfilz"). 
Kann mal ein Foto posten wenns interessiert. Laut DAM halten die bis -30 warm. Habe ich aber noch nicht getestet und werde ich wohl auch nicht, denn bei derartigen Temperaturen, gehe ich aber wohl lieber nicht mehr vor die Tür |supergri.


----------



## Stoney0066 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Wirklich warme Winterstiefel gesucht*

@thompson:

ok, das hört sich ja schon mal nicht schlecht an!
und ne, bei -30 grad geh ich auch nicht mehr fischen!!! ;-)


----------



## cHHristian (6. November 2012)

*AW: Wirklich warme Winterstiefel gesucht*

gibt's auch Schuhe, die zusätzlich noch normal aussehen? Diese Kältschutzstiefel von z.B. FOX scheinen ja wirklich warm zu sein, einigen Berichten nach, aber ich glaub ich möchte damit nicht rumlaufen.
Also ich höre mir gern noch andere Vorschläge an, suche nämlich auch gerade Schuhe fürn Winter.
Grüße Ch.


----------



## Perch-Noob (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wirklich warme Winterstiefel gesucht*

Und für welche Stiefel hat sich der TE jetzt entschieden?

Gruß


----------



## Perch-Noob (28. November 2012)

*AW: Wirklich warme Winterstiefel gesucht*

Gut ich bin ebenfalls auf der Suche.
Empfohlen wurden mir bisher, Keen Men Alaska Boots.
Hat jemand damit evtl. Erfahrungen?

Gruß Lepi


----------



## Perch-Noob (28. November 2012)

*AW: Wirklich warme Winterstiefel gesucht*



cHHristian schrieb:


> gibt's auch Schuhe, die zusätzlich noch normal aussehen? Diese Kältschutzstiefel von z.B. FOX scheinen ja wirklich warm zu sein, einigen Berichten nach, aber ich glaub ich möchte damit nicht rumlaufen.
> Also ich höre mir gern noch andere Vorschläge an, suche nämlich auch gerade Schuhe fürn Winter.
> Grüße Ch.



Was hälst du davon?
http://i.lesmads.de/blogs/chuhchuh/upload/570---.Matt Bernson Sandal Asterix.jpg

|wavey:


----------



## Franky D (28. November 2012)

*AW: Wirklich warme Winterstiefel gesucht*

zwar schon etwas älter und ich weiß nicht ob sich der TE schon entschieden hat aber meine empfehlung geht auch ganz klar zu den Haix entweder die Airpower X1 super bequemer warmer stiefel alternativ hierzu noch der Fire Flash welcher vom aufbau und Schnürung mit Reißverschlusssytem dem Airpower X1 ähnelt nur noch etwas dicker gepolstert ist.
Den BGS kenne ich nur vom höhren und sagen was bisjer positiv gewesen ist.
alles in allem solltest du mit dementsprechenden socken und evtl gamaschen keine probleme bekommen


----------



## Stoney0066 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Wirklich warme Winterstiefel gesucht*

ich hab mich bisher leider mangels zeit noch für gar keinen entschieden... ich werde aber auf jeden fall berichten sobald ich mir einen neuen zulegt habe!

der asterix schuh kommt aber auf jeden fall in die engere wahl!!! ;-)))

wie ich in einem anderen thread mitlerweile aber gelesen habe sollen die haix schuhe sehr schmal ausfallen, die scheiden damit dann wohl leider aus, da ich einen sehr breiten fuß habe! wenn jemand was gegenteiliges weiß, immer her mit den infos!


----------



## Connaught (28. November 2012)

*AW: Wirklich warme Winterstiefel gesucht*

Hallo!

Der in Nordeuropa beliebteste Stiefel, den ich selbst trage, ist folgender : 
http://www.sportfiskaren.nu/products_singel.php?artnr=1026

Der Stiefel ist in Deutschland, soweit ich weiß, leider nicht im Einzelhandel erhältlich.


Die für mich wichtigsten Kriterien sind folgende:
 - eine wirklich dicke, gut isolierende Sohle
 - 100% Wasserdichtigkeit (...einmal am Ufer ausgerutscht bzw. Overflow auf der Eisfläche…)
 - evtl. herausnehmbares Innenfutter, für ein schnelleres   Trocknen

…könnte also sein, dass der zuvor genannte DAM Stiefel o.g. Kriterien hinreichend erfüllt. Ansonsten mal z.B. nach dem Kamik Goliath Ausschau halten.

Warme Füße euch allen!!!


----------



## Perch-Noob (30. November 2012)

*AW: Wirklich warme Winterstiefel gesucht*



Franky D schrieb:


> zwar schon etwas älter und ich weiß nicht ob sich der TE schon entschieden hat aber meine empfehlung geht auch ganz klar zu den Haix entweder die Airpower X1 super bequemer warmer stiefel alternativ hierzu noch der Fire Flash welcher vom aufbau und Schnürung mit Reißverschlusssytem dem Airpower X1 ähnelt nur noch etwas dicker gepolstert ist.
> Den BGS kenne ich nur vom höhren und sagen was bisjer positiv gewesen ist.
> alles in allem solltest du mit dementsprechenden socken und evtl gamaschen keine probleme bekommen



Mal eine detailierte Frage dazu:
Halten die von dir genannten Stiefel wirklich warm, wenn man zB. bei -5 bis -10 C über Stunden (4-8) im Boot oder beim Ansitz ist, ohne sich zu bewegen.
Denn das einzige was ich über die Fütterung des X1 sowie des Fire Flash lesen konnte, machte mich doch etwas stutzig|kopfkrat.

Innenfutter
CROSSTECH® Laminat Technology; 3-Lagen CROSSTECH® Laminat, wasserdicht und atmungsaktiv. Abriebfester Futterstoff mit optimalem Klimakomfort für alle Jahreszeiten, insbesondere für flexiblen Wechseleinsatz im Innen- und Außenbereich. Hervorragender Penetrationsschutz gegen Blut und andere Körperflüssigkeiten (Schutz gegen daraus resultierende Viren und Bakterien). Erhöhter Chemikalienschutz.

Innenfutter
GORE-TEX® Performance; 4-lagiges GORE-TEX® Laminat, wasserdicht und atmungsaktiv. Hoch abriebfester Futterstoff mit Vlieszwischenlage. Optimaler Klimakomfort für alle Jahreszeiten bei höchsten Beanspruchungen. Erhöhter Chemikalienschutz.

Gut auf Blut und andere Körperflüssigkeiten an meinen Füßen habe ich auch keinen Bock! 
Aber garantiert mir drei bis vierlagiges GORE-TEX Laminat warme Füße?

Ich meine wir hatten bei den Gebirgsjägern auch geile Latschen (trag sie noch immer), wasserdicht usw. aber wenn wir im Winterbiwak waren konnten die Teile getrost daheim bleiben, da man selbst mit 3 Paar Socken keine Stunde in der Kälte stehen konnte ohne kalte Füße zu bekommen.

Gruß


----------



## paule79 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wirklich warme Winterstiefel gesucht*

Hallo,
ich suche auch einen neuen Schuh zum angeln,allerdings nicht mit ganz so harten Ansprüchen wie der TE sie hat.

Er soll bei bis um die 0 Grad warm halten ,von mir aus auch mit den entsprechenden Socken und eine rutschfeste Sohle habenZudem sollte er trocken bleiben wenn man mal einige Zeit durchs nasse Gras talpt,oder mal eine Welle am Rhein abbekommt.

Ich habe auch schon ein paar Schue angehabt.
Gut gepasst hat mir der Meindl Tampa Gtx,kennt den wer?

Verschiedene Modelle von Lowa und  Hanwag habe ich angehabt,allerding sind Sie mir zu eng am Mittel und Vorderfuß.

@ Stoney

Im Moment habe ich den "Meindl Sölden"( http://www.arts-outdoors.de/Shop/pro...huh-braun.html ), der macht aber schon nach 2 Stunden bei 0 Grad schlapp und kalte Füße.

Bei welcher Aktivität macht er nach 2 Stunden schlapp?
Kennt vielleicht jemand einen guten Outdoorladen in Umgebung Mönchengladbach Düsseldorf der eine gute Auswahl an Schuhen hat?
Kennt,oder trägt jemand einen Brütting Nebraska?

Ci@o
Carsten


----------



## Franky D (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wirklich warme Winterstiefel gesucht*

@ leppi mit dem airpower hatte ich bis jetzt nie probleme selbst bei minus 12° für 3 std im fußballstadion hatte ich damit keine kalten füße hatte ein normales paar wollsocken an und dadrüber noch ein paar thermosocken was kein problem darstellte

@stoney das kann ich jetzt schlecht beurteilen, ich kann nur sagen an meinen füßen sitzen sie top und tragen sich extrem bequem,
durch die schnürung lassen sie eine gewissen weite zu aber die einzig sichere aussagen wirst nur du selbst beim probieren treffen können.
Was bei den schuhen etwas schwerer werden könnte, aber evtl mal bei der örtlichen feuerwehr oder wenn in der nähe beim feuerwehrbedarf anfragen


wenn euch das nicht langt würde ich mal nach speziellen kälteschutzstiefeln schauen


----------



## Franky D (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wirklich warme Winterstiefel gesucht*

ich bin bei der suche nach kälteschutzstiefel auf die beiden hier gestoßen kann dazu aber nichts sagen weiß nicht ob diese modelle jemand kennt

http://www.recon-company.com/lights...127/s/baffin-endurance-schwarz/category/1062/

http://www.recon-company.com/lights...750/s/baffin-control-max-braun/category/1062/


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wirklich warme Winterstiefel gesucht*

damals haben meine cowboystiefel 250DM gekostet

bei paul hundertmark

und jetzt 250€ für warme Füße

aber cool die Treter


----------



## inselkandidat (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wirklich warme Winterstiefel gesucht*

Wenns am Geld nicht hapert, vielleicht die hier:

http://www.wildnissport.de/haerkila-inuit-gtx-15-xl-thermo.html


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wirklich warme Winterstiefel gesucht*

hab beim brandungsangeln

immer kalte füße nix geht
Rosshaarsocken usw. alles ausprobiert.

ich brauch mal *Wirklich warme Winterstiefel *


----------

